# Were to get plastisol tranfer paper in the u



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone know were I can get hold of plastisol tranfer paper in the uk/or
Who will ship to the uk from the usa


----------



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

i use transfer paper from Greece. It's very good.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Screen Printing Supplies | Screen Printing Equipment | Screen Printing Artwork - Art 2 ScreenPrint sells plastisol cold peel transfer paper and adhesives. I haven't tried them so I can't give you a review, but I've bought other stuff from them with no problems. They sell small quantities so you can test them out.


----------



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

was looking for hot split tranfer paper if anyone can help me out chime in

cheers


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ribcage said:


> Screen Printing Supplies | Screen Printing Equipment | Screen Printing Artwork - Art 2 ScreenPrint sells plastisol cold peel transfer paper and adhesives. I haven't tried them so I can't give you a review, but I've bought other stuff from them with no problems. They sell small quantities so you can test them out.



I bought some adhesive from them and the powder was good could not fault it. I then went to purchase a second batch from them ,once it finaly arrived the stuff was very bad . It was like a thined down version of my previous powder .


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I saw some on the Wicked Screenprinting site when I was browsing there earlier, can't be 100% though..


----------

